# Tyre inflator



## alecturn1 (Nov 13, 2009)

looking for a tyre inflator,on the 12 volt ones the lead isnt long to reach back tyres what do you use?any recommendations please


----------



## ched999uk (Jan 31, 2011)

A cigarette lighter extension cable?


----------



## pomme1 (May 19, 2005)

I have the Ring RAC 900 compressor. It comes with a decent length of cable, but more importantly a very long coiled air line. It's very powerful , quiet and quick and I think is used by some of the roadside rescue organisations. My 'van is 7.4m long and it easily reaches all the tyres.

The only downside is that it draws something like 23A and would overload the normal lighter socket. It's supplied with crocodile clips for direct connection to the battery, but on the X250 you can used the jump start terminals under the bonnet.

It's not cheap, but having thrown away countless cheap plastic ones, it's more than worth it.

Roger


----------



## camallison (Jul 15, 2009)

ched999uk said:


> A cigarette lighter extension cable?


Usually fused at about only 5 amps - and the cable is too thin for the current being drawn (see above).

Colin


----------



## cronkle (May 1, 2005)

I use one of these. At the time it was the heaviest duty cable I could find so that I could avoid the power drop occurring with thin cables
https://www.roadpro.co.uk/retail/pr...ft+12/24V+Lighter+Socket+Extension+Cord&id=39


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

bonair tyre inflator at Costco just under £30. If you don't like it take it back for full refund.
Had mine 6 months used 4 times, does the job


----------



## Mickyblueyes (May 26, 2010)

Michelin High power rapid tyre inflator like this, not cheap but we've had it about five years and its quick, accurate and has never failed us., My only gripe is the screw on connector to the valve, rather than the quick connector type;

http://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs/..._productId_215808_langId_-1_categoryId_165648

May be possible to find it cheaper elsewhere though now.


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

I have a Ring RAC750 230V Mains Powered inflator. Much faster than the 12v ones and can also cope with the sort of pressures that motorhome tyres need inflating to which a lot of the 12V ones can't. Since I have a 1000W inverter in the van, I should also be able to use it if no access to mains power although not had the need so far.


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

pomme1 said:


> I have the Ring RAC 900 compressor. It comes with a decent length of cable, but more importantly a very long coiled air line. It's very powerful , quiet and quick and I think is used by some of the roadside rescue organisations. My 'van is 7.4m long and it easily reaches all the tyres.
> 
> The only downside is that it draws something like 23A and would overload the normal lighter socket. It's supplied with crocodile clips for direct connection to the battery, but on the X250 you can used the jump start terminals under the bonnet.
> 
> ...


The ring rac 900 is the daddy. It is very fast ,deals with motorhome tyre pressures and built to last. Very good price on Amazon, about twenty quid cheaper than when I bought mine a couple of years ago.

Steve


----------



## grizzlyj (Oct 14, 2008)

Hi

This site has some meaty looking compressors aimed at bigger "off roading" tyres, so may suit?

http://www.mattsavage.com/acatalog/compressors.html

I have ordered some bits from him before, but not compressors.


----------



## DaveJM (Dec 29, 2008)

Ring Automotive 900 is an excellent product and would recommend.


David


----------



## bob44 (Mar 9, 2006)

DaveJM said:


> Ring Automotive 900 is an excellent product and would recommend.
> 
> David


Ditto.

Bob.


----------



## alecturn1 (Nov 13, 2009)

Hi,
just ordered the 900 as recommended by some of you,thanks for all your suggestions


----------



## A37 (Sep 22, 2009)

I'm looking for a new tyre inflator.

I have been using this rechargable from RAC 
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/RAC-Recha...Air_Tools_and_Compressors&hash=item19cc2d8006

It's now broken, was desperately underpowered tbh.
I've gone through two now (first replaced by Argos under warranty) so it's obviously not fit for purpose.

I'm considering the RAC 750, mains powered for £45, or the RAC 900, excellent but expensive at £65.

I've got a people carrier, 4wd golf that's driven hard, plus the mh, so the inflator will get a good bit of use...

I notice this thread is a couple of years old, how are the previous posters getting on with their purchases ?


----------



## WhiteCheyenneMan (Sep 27, 2011)

I use Cronkle's cable and Mickeyblueyes' compressor. Set the desired pressure slightly (1-2psi) above what you want and it turns itself off at the right pressure. As for the screw on connector, I find it's the best. I used to lose so much pressure clipping the usual connector onto the valve and then half the time it would blow off. They're really designed for the lower pressures of cars and bikes.


----------



## Phil42 (Apr 4, 2006)

What about the good old footpump? You can get ones with two barrels if you want. Very good exercise and a sense of achievement you don't get with an expensive, and noisy, electric gismo.

To me, it's like using the stairs instead of the lift. (Of course, if you have a knee or leg problem then it's probably not a good idea.)

Phil


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Maplins have an offer on 12v tyre pumps . . £14.99 pumps up to 120psi
very sturdy & does work [i bought one


----------



## Kev1 (Apr 4, 2011)

Sue kneels down and blows.

just got to go careful she doesn't over inflate they tyre.


----------

